# Exhaust



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have searched and couldn't find an answer to a question. 

My wife has a brute 650i. Right now she has that HMF utility slip on. I don't want to re-pack her exhaust I will want to sell it after I get her something different that you DO NOT have to repack. 

My question: what exhaust is there out there that you do not have to re-pack???!?!!!???

I don't want to hear about assumptions, guesses or maybe's. Start another thread for that. Just list any slip on exhaust systems that will bolt up on a 08 brute force 650i (that DOES NOT need re-packing)!! Simple right? 

Thanks for your help. 


Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

ALL aftermarket exhausts have packing, some last longer then others but they ALL have it. What you can do to make an exhaust packing last longer, is pack it with denser pillow packing material, like on the big guns. But if you ride in water up to the exhaust it will deteriorate it much faster on both kinds of packing. Hope this helps.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

HMF swamp series never has to be repacked. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Only one I know of is HMF swamp series.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually even the swamp series has packing. Look it up.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got done reading on HMF web sight. Nothing was stated either way about having/not having packing. This is very frustrating to say the least. I can't believe NOT ONE manufacturer offers a non packable exhaust. 


Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes HMF swamp series has packing, but you don't need to change it. Its kinda like the same stuff in the stock exhaust.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I am taking manufacturer at face value which we all know can be worthless. Not saying wether it is actually true or not but here is some info from HMF on the swamp series that says it has no packing. Never actually seen the inside of one or not to tell you 100%. 

http://hmfracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3233 


Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> I just got done reading on HMF web sight. Nothing was stated either way about having/not having packing. This is very frustrating to say the least. I can't believe NOT ONE manufacturer offers a non packable exhaust.
> 
> 
> Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


Ever heard a brute with a one chamber flowmaster? Cheap to do also bro-ham. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i know the swamp xl has fiberglass packing cuz i had mine apart. the regular swamp has stainless wool in it , i think


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

LM83 said:


> Ever heard a brute with a one chamber flowmaster? Cheap to do also bro-ham.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to hear that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to email them tomorrow & ask them for a cutaway of the inside.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I'm going to email them tomorrow & ask them for a cutaway of the inside.


Good idea!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

LM83 said:


> Ever heard a brute with a one chamber flowmaster? Cheap to do also bro-ham.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I built mine like a flow master but 3 chamber. I just put it back on today, did not realize how much I missed the sound of it. O by the way there is no packing to replace in it and there is not another one that sounds like it.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ive heard a magnaflow on a brute.wasnt bad at all..the guy rides at river run..crawfishie!!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

hp488 said:


> I built mine like a flow master but 3 chamber. I just put it back on today, did not realize how much I missed the sound of it. O by the way there is no packing to replace in it and there is not another one that sounds like it.


You're right. Tim, might be better running a 3 chamber since her brute has a stock motor. 40 series 3 chamber flowmaster is like what, 40-50 bucks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

LM83 said:


> You're right. Tim, might be better running a 3 chamber since her brute has a stock motor. 40 series 3 chamber flowmaster is like what, 40-50 bucks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what a full size muffler would look like on a wheeler.
I cut mine open on both ends gutted it and started building the inside like a flow master.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

hp488 said:


> I don't know what a full size muffler would look like on a wheeler.
> I cut mine open on both ends gutted it and started building the inside like a flow master.


Well, pretty sure we know what it would look like lol. That's y I said 1 chamber. Much smaller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

this was a long cylinder magnaflow ,i was talkin about...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Swamp series on my KQ doesn't have packing. Not sure about the one I had on my Brute...Now I don't have the XL, just the normal one. Its just chambered like the OEM was.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I'm going to email them tomorrow & ask them for a cutaway of the inside.


Hey P425 did you happen to ever get the picture from them? I'd be interested to see it. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

mod the stock muffler if you still have it! a little playing with it and you can achieve performance and the sound you want. also have seen people repacking with stainless steel wool and it lasts LOADS longer. my buddy packed his hmf with it and hes got about 200 miles of underwater time on his muffler, and hasnt had to repack it again yet.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Is it true when repacking your muffler you can pack it to tight or put to much packing in it and doesn't help. I've heard it several different ways. I have to repack mine now and was curious


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

